# Basal Thermometer with less beeps



## abigail_b (May 3, 2007)

I would like to start charting since I have noticed the return of EWCM even though I haven't yet gotten my PPAF. My son is 21 months. I have the BD basal thermometer, but it makes a lot of beeps and takes about a minute or more to complete. I am worried about this being an issue with my co-sleeping son. He usually wakes around 5:30 every morning (in addition to throughout the night but that is a different story) and then I nurse him back to sleep. I thought that would be a good time to temp, but I don't think having electronic beeping in his ear for a mintue straight is going to help him fall back asleep.
So, to my point- do you know of a thermometer that doesn't make so many beeps and gets a reading fairly quickly?
Thanks!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

get a drug store brand basal. the walgreens brand basal therm beeps once when you turn it on, and then again to let you know it's done. no beeping as you temp.


----------

